# Princeton Tec EOS II?



## vtunderground (Jul 3, 2008)

I just noticed the Princeton Tec EOS II on Brightguy's website:

http://www.brightguy.com/products/EOS_II.php

Has anyone actually seen this light in person (I assume not, otherwise they'd be posting about it, right?)

I'm wondering how it compares to a Seoul P4'd EOS... if it's possible to reflectorize the Rebel on the EOS II... and how the two brightness modes compare to the three of the regular EOS?


----------



## Citivolus (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, this sounds like a step backwards for outdoors use. The Eos Tactical was an advancement in the UI in that regard. This one is only two levels, default high. I wonder what the beam pattern is like?

I can't speak of its industrial functionality, as that is where this is targeted and I have no experience with that.

Their emitter is about 50% of the light output of the P4 by the look of it, being 40+ lumens at 350mA while the P4 is around 80-100 depending on bin.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## vtunderground (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the Rebel really that inefficient? I haven't actually seen a Rebel in person yet so I don't have any experience with it. I though it was comparable in efficiency to the P4 though (assuming you got the right bin)?


----------



## saber (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been waiting for PT to update the LED's in the EOS before buying a new one. I'm surprised they didn't make a larger step. Is this same change being made to the Apex?


----------



## half-watt (Jul 8, 2008)

i've ordered one & should have it Thurs (Fri at the latest).

while i prefer SSC to Cree, and both to Rebel's, i think that the Rebel makes a good choice for a headlamp. why?

1) decent enough output

2) decent enough burntime

3) nice tint for a backwoods application (all the Rebels that i have are warm tint)

4) nice beam pattern (though i think that the reflector has a lot to do w/it and a reflector could also clean up a Cree beam too).


is it the best choice? probably not. but, to me at least, it does not seem to be a poor choice and is quite a step forward for headlamps.

i have an '08 Primus Race HL and at least two more HL (my "old-timers" is actin' up & i'm forgettin' right now the names of those other HL's - i think the new Ray-O-Vac and Nitro HL's, IIRC, but probably don't recall correctly) with Rebel LEDs. all of these are quite nice, IMO, are a leap ahead of the prev. gen. of Luxeon based HL's.


----------



## Neil (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone else heard anything about this headlamp? I am very interested in it's specs as I am leaving for a month long canoe trip in northern Manitoba around the 25th. I was looking at the original EOS but if this has a rebel led in it then possibly it might be more efficient then the original? :duh2:

many thanks!:twothumbs


----------



## half-watt (Jul 13, 2008)

i've only played around w/it a bit. i think that it is a vast improvement over the orignal EOS. simple UI w/ only two levels, viz. HI and LO. it's much, much brighter on HI, and the LO level appears to be quite useful for task/proximity lighting. on thing i really like about it vs. the original EOS is that PTec has frosted the optics so that the beam becomes quite smooth and also illuminates a much, much larger area than the original EOS beam. with the original EOS, "chicken walking", as i term it, with one's heading bobbing about like a chicken walking. this was necessary to focus the pencil thin beam (ok, "pencil thin" is an exaggeration, or hyperbole, but it gets the idea across) on different rocks and tree trunks looking for faded, low contrast blazes marking bends/turns in an unfamiliar trail. the beam pattern on the EOS II is much more useful.

IMO, anyone who was a fan of the original EOS is gonna' love the EOS II.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the impressions Half-Watt :twothumbs

Sounds like another headlamp to accumulate! I've always been a fan of the Rebel beam profile and tints in general. Does the beam have a hot-spot in the centre or is the beam more even ala Zebralight H30?


----------



## half-watt (Jul 13, 2008)

nzbazza said:


> ...Does the beam have a hot-spot in the centre or is the beam more even ala Zebralight H30?



definitely not like a ZL. there is a hot spot in my particular EOS II, but it transitions nicely out to a wide spillbeam. however, the hotspot is nothing like the small, more sharply cut-off/delineated hotspot present in the original EOS.


----------



## vtunderground (Jul 14, 2008)

half-watt said:


> on thing i really like about it vs. the original EOS is that PTec has frosted the optics so that the beam becomes quite smooth and also illuminates a much, much larger area than the original EOS beam.



Wow, an improvement to the optic is something I hadn't expected. Sounds great! I'd love to see beamshots, if anyone can get any... especially the EOS II _vs_ standard EOS _vs_ standard EOS modded w/P4 + reflector.


----------



## Citivolus (Jul 14, 2008)

vtunderground said:


> Wow, an improvement to the optic is something I hadn't expected. Sounds great! I'd love to see beamshots, if anyone can get any... especially the EOS II _vs_ standard EOS _vs_ standard EOS modded w/P4 + reflector.



vs Eos Tactical. It has its own beam pattern too 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 16, 2008)

The EOS is my favorite headlamp. Now I need to check it out in one of my favorite LEDs. I've always preferred the warmer tint from the rebels.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 17, 2008)

EV_007 said:


> The EOS is my favorite headlamp. Now I need to check it out in one of my favorite LEDs. I've always proffered the warmer tint from the rebels.



i've always liked the original EOS for its ergonomics, sufficient brightness for my uses, multi-modes (except for that normally useless flashing mode - admittedly, a VERY MINOR annoyance, at worst - usually unobtrusive due to the "timing"/timed-off aspect of the UI), and robust (for a plastic HL) construction (personally, never had a hinge break on either of my two original Eos HLs), and ease of adding a diffusion layer over the optics for use as a task/proximity light when in LO output mode. 

however, for my purposes the non-diffused beam-pattern with tight spot and sharp cut-off was not very useful when trekking the trails at night.

the EOS II retains everything i loved about the original EOS, but now makes it a HL that is a pure joy to use in every respect (plus, w/the frosted optics, it no longer requires a homemade diffuser for use as a task/proximty light). the fact that it is so much brighter than the original EOS is just an added plus.

in some respects (i.e., # of modes of operation), the EOS II is less of a HL than the original EOS. however, in this case, less is MORE!!

the only unanswered question for me at this point is whether or not the much brighter EOS II will provide sufficient burntime on HI to *NOT* require too many battery changes when hiking all night on HI o.p. mode. only time will tell if a MED o.p. mode should have been retained in the EOS II to permit ALL NIGHT hiking w/o having to change out the cells. i can't find anyone (maybe i missed it???), a PT claimed burntime on HI for the EOS II. does anyone have any idea what it might be?

certainly, there is no question that burntime on LO (a Mfr. claimed 60h) is more than sufficient, especially since it is still plenty bright on LO (one could also easily walk a non-technical "path" on LO, but i, personally, don't feel that LO would meet my personal, arbitrary, 30' visibility requirements for trekking an unfamiliar trail and insure that i don't miss any blazes marking turns in the trail).


----------



## greenLED (Jul 17, 2008)

half-watt said:


> i've always liked the original EOS for its ergonomics, sufficient brightness for my uses, multi-modes (except for that normally useless flashing mode - admittedly, a VERY MINOR annoyance, at worst - usually unobtrusive due to the "timing"/timed-off aspect of the UI)


Funny that you mention the flashing. As much as I don't like lights with gimmicky modes, I really appreciate the flashing of the Eos. This is mostly because my Eos mostly see bike-riding duty where a flashing mode is helpful to increase my visibility.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 17, 2008)

greenLED said:


> ...my Eos mostly see bike-riding duty where a flashing mode is helpful to increase my visibility.



excellent point, GL. obviously, w/an oversight like i made, i'm not a biker!!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 17, 2008)

half-watt said:


> excellent point, GL. obviously, w/an oversight like i made, i'm not a biker!!


 That's the about the only light where I care for the flashing mode, though (and I actually wish it'd be a little faster than the default 1.5Hz).


----------



## Mundele (Jul 19, 2008)

i'd love to see a side by side comparison with the original Eos . I really like it and am curious if it's worth replacing with the newer one.

--Matt


----------



## half-watt (Jul 19, 2008)

Mundele said:


> ...I really like it and am curious if it's worth replacing with the newer one. --Matt



unless you are perfectly satisfied w/the original Eos and don't find yourself wishing for more total light o.p. or a wider (i.e. larger diameter) central "spot" with a less sharply defined "cut-off" (meaning greater spill for increased field of illumination), then i truly believe that you will, as i do, prefer the Eos II to the original Eos. any differences in UI are, IMO, really minor and not worth considering in making a decision. when its on my head, the light is ON most of the time and cp. to the the number of times and amt. of time i would spend while hiking adj. the o.p. level, or turning it ON and OFF, the simpler UI of the Eos II, while nice, is really not much of a decision making factor, by my way of thinking. in this case, i'd call it "majoring in the minors". YMMV.

the only question not yet answered for me, is will the burntime on HI be too short. if it is the same as the original Eos on HI, then, for my tastes and uses, it will be too short. in which case, i would have preferred the retention of a MEDIUM setting which would be 2x as bright as in the original Eos. since PT claims 2x the maximum lumen o.p. on HI for the Eos II vs. the original Eos, my thoughts are (i could be wrong; just guessin' here) that PT did NOT seek to improve the burntime on HI.

obviously, starting off at 2x the brightness on HI as cp. to the original Eos, the Eos II will provide useful light for a longer period of time before it gets too dim to hike by, but i don't know how much longer it will provide useful light. i'd really like to be able to hike by a 2x brighter than the original Eos' MED o.p. level and have the burntime of the original Eos' MED setting.

for me, this, i.e. HI mode burntime, might prove to be the achilles' heel of the Eos II.

there is no question that a 60h Mfr. claimed LOW o.p. burntime is quite acceptable (for my purposes, at least).


----------



## Mundele (Jul 19, 2008)

the annoyances I had with the original EOS were:
-Too hot-hotspot. I did the scotch tape mod.
-Bad color led. Replaced it with a better BIN 
-UI is weird, but I got used to that

All that being said, it's a GREAT headlight. I think I'll have to order the new one. Just wish I could find it a bit cheaper or on sale. Does BrightGuy offer a CPF discount?

--Matt


----------



## half-watt (Jul 19, 2008)

Mundele said:


> Does BrightGuy offer a CPF discount? --Matt



no, not that i'm aware of. it's $48.50 at BG w/o shipping charges.

why not call and as to speak w/Greg. if you can find it cheaper elsewhere, he will probably match or beat the price (be sure to check on shipping costs fr/both places before deciding).

even if you can't find it cheaper elsewhere, call Greg, and tell him that you are fr/CPF (he knows what CPF is; i've spoken to him via telcon about CPF) and was wondering about a CPF discount. he might go for a 5% discount??? who knows? doesn't hurt to ask. 


BTW, if you've already upgraded your emitter, then the only difference (besides UI related diffs), will be the frosted optics which produce, IMO, a beam pattern far more useful for hiking. perhaps you can merely utilize a different type of diffuser that will still yield some throw instead of just all flood, or even better yet, replace the optics entirely w/a reflector to get a more useful beam pattern? try searching CPF as someone may have done this already to an Eos or similar HL???


----------



## slvoid (Jul 20, 2008)

On the original EOS, if you frosted a 1/4" thick ring on the lens and then lightly frosted the center, you get a perfect flood beam with a very gradual fade to a bright hotspot that doesn't give you tunnel vision.


----------



## bezel (Jul 22, 2008)

This one does look really good.
Takes care of almost all of my complaints on my favorite headlamp (inadequate spill, LED color not warm enough, extra unnecessary modes).
I also like the all black version.
Two levels is all I want as long as they are well chosen. Sounds promising from the posts so far.
Having said that, I wish it would come on in low first and I wish that the light would go off when clicked after a few seconds like the original.
Maybe I'll get used to being able to alternate between modes without the light going off - but I always preffered the EOS UI to the Apex.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 22, 2008)

half-watt said:


> the only question not yet answered for me, is will the burntime on HI be too short. if it is the same as the original Eos on HI, then, for my tastes and uses, it will be too short. in which case, i would have preferred the retention of a MEDIUM setting which would be 2x as bright as in the original Eos. since PT claims 2x the maximum lumen o.p. on HI for the Eos II vs. the original Eos, my thoughts are (i could be wrong; just guessin' here) that PT did NOT seek to improve the burntime on HI.



:thinking: Is the Rebel more efficient than the Luxeons? ...then again, they could've changed the drive current as well. :shrug:


----------



## Marduke (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicion that they are using a Rebel 50 in there :green:


----------



## half-watt (Jul 22, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that they are using a Rebel 50 in there :green:



that's very possible. supposedly, next mo. PT is releasing a new Apex (no, supposedly not the interim 80lumen one available now) w/a Rebel in it. 

PT has to since the '08 Petzl MyoXP and '08 BD Icon (3w Cree - i can see the die) are so much brighter than the interim 80lm Apex. the diff is really quite noticeable side-by-side, or one after the other. even the new '08 BD Spot (supposedly just 1W) is quite impressive w/its Cree, though its burntime on 3W-HI will be hampered somewhat by the 3xAAA power source. 

as far as 3xAAA HL's go, while i really like the new Eos II, i think i might actually prefer the '08 BD Spot. sure the Eos II has a nicer beam pattern, IMO, but the '08 BD Spot is brighter and while it has a distinct hotspot, it's beam is still rather "clean", so to speak, in actuall field use.

my two shekels.


----------



## bezel (Jul 22, 2008)

Any idea what the runtime might be like on one 10440 (AAA) rechargeable?

Saw a post a long time ago by someone that was running their EOS this way by bridging the unused spots.

Seems to me that this would make swapping rechargeables in the field much more attractive...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 22, 2008)

bezel said:


> Any idea what the runtime might be like on one 10440 (AAA) rechargeable?...



i don't have any idea. my gut tells me that it's gonna' be short. other than the changing-cells-in-the-field aspect, i'd bet that 3xAAA NiMH would be a better way to go. there's more stored energy in the 3xAAA NiMH cells (~1000mAh @ +3.9VDC, or +4.2VDC if you prefer, compared to ~500mAh @ +4.2VDC for the 1x10440). the NiMH cells provide a nice fairly linear characteristic discharge curve somewhat similar to a Li-ion cell (as opposed to an non-linear alkaline characteristic discharge curve).


----------



## bezel (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks half-watt. I'd be thrilled if it would run an hour on high (on 10440) and all night on low...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 23, 2008)

bezel said:


> I'd be thrilled if it would run an hour on high (on 10440) and all night on low...



keep in mind that the NiMH (or expensive Li primaries) due to their flatter, more linear characteristic discharge curve, will keep the Eos/EosII in regulation longer than alkaline times claimed by PT. however, if 1h HI is sufficient, go ahead, give it a whirl and let us all know how it works out for you. best wishes.


----------



## shuter (Jul 27, 2008)

The Princeton Tec EOS ll at Bright Guy is $58.00 with shipping. A little steep. I would like to try one, does anyone know where to get one at a better price?


----------



## dmz (Jul 27, 2008)

How can you tell the difference between the EOS I & the EOS II? Didn't the EOS I come in black also? Is the only difference the head band? Looks like the EOS II has no design pattern on the head band.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 27, 2008)

dmz said:


> How can you tell the difference between the EOS I & the EOS II?



1. look for lightly frosted optics on the EosII. mine has it, but my two original Eos HLs don't have it.

2. turn it on and you will notice two things: a) it is MUCH brighter than the original Eos, and b) the very distinct hotspot is gone and replaced with a much less distinct hotspot and a much larger and brighter/useful spillbeam.

3. turn the HL on and cycle it through its mode somewhat quickly so that the timed OFF doesn't inject itself into the button push sequence (this would happen in both generations of 
Eos HLs). the EosII will have only two modes (LO and HI), but the original Eos will have four modes (HI, MED, LO, flashing). 

hope this helps.


----------



## Mundele (Jul 29, 2008)

shuter said:


> The Princeton Tec EOS ll at Bright Guy is $58.00 with shipping. A little steep. I would like to try one, does anyone know where to get one at a better price?



Me too

--Matt


----------



## shuter (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, my post didn't generate any money savings tips so I placed an order for one from Bright Guy. Should have it Thursday.


----------



## Mundele (Jul 29, 2008)

Be sure to give us a mini-review when you get it. I'm close to ordering one myself.


----------



## pbs357 (Aug 4, 2008)

A great comparison/shootout would be a PT EOS I, SSC modded EOS I, and EOS II. :naughty:


----------



## half-watt (Aug 5, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> A great comparison/shootout would be a PT EOS I, SSC modded EOS I, and EOS II...



good suggestion. what will be immediately noticeable is the great difference in beam pattern, especially if the original Eos w/SSC retains the stock optics. the EosII beam on HI will still be far more usable for most night hikers, than the SSC w/stock optics. though the SSC will greatly out throw the EosII, it's less usable beam pattern will probably make most night hikers want the EosII on that basis.

however, lacking a MED o.p. level, the EosII's burntime on HI will suffer as cp. to an Eos and Eos w/SSC on their MED o.p. levels.

my two shekels.


----------



## pipspeak (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone got all three and want to do a non-whitewall shootout? In addition to overall output I'm curious how the old medium (unmodded and modded) compares to the new low. 

Can someone point me in the direction of the modding thread, too. I might slap a P4 in my old Eos and try to get a different optic, too. I think I'll miss the medium.


----------



## shuter (Aug 7, 2008)

I do have all three (EOS, EOS modded with P4, and EOS ll) Spent some time around the house shining them on things across rooms, looking into shadows bouncing off the ceiling and walls. Seems to me that half-watt has it about right. I am traveling right now and can not refer to my notes but from memory I'll give you my impressions......

The EOS seems to reach out further than the EOS ll. The EOS ll puts out considerably more light but the beam is not concentrated. From across the living room, dining room and into the kitchen is a little over 40 feet and the EOS would reach into little nooks to identify what was there better than the EOS ll. The EOS ll however was spilling light out over a much larger range of the rooms lighting them up. The feeling I got was that I did not need to turn my head nearly as frequently to direct the beam on an object I wanted to see since there was already enough light on it to identify it. 

The Modded P4 EOS produced the most light and had more spill than the stock EOS. It is my personal favorite as most of the things I do at night occaisionaly require some reach. When you need reach, there is just no substitute. 

As for the low setting comparison I just did not think to compare the lows. should have. sorry.

The user friendly interface on the EOS ll looks the same and is in the same place as the EOS. It functions a little differently but is just as easy to use. I do not need all the functions that can be cycled through on the EOS and suspect that just High and low is enough for me. The more floody beam on the EOS ll surely has it's place. I think I'll try it in the boat for night fishing.


----------



## Citivolus (Aug 7, 2008)

The Eos Tactical is another one I'd like to see side by side with this new model. It has a different (shallower) optic than the standard Eos, a reversed order of low-medium-high, and sliding coloured filters.

I have an Eos, Eos tactical, and luxeon (red) moded Eos, so maybe I'll have to break down and get an Eos II to compare.

The Eos Tactical is the closest to a stock-usable astronomy headlamp that I've found so far, with the exception of the finger breaker (aka "switch").

Regards,
Eric


----------



## pipspeak (Aug 7, 2008)

I assume the shallower optic of the Tactical means it's a bit more floody than the regular Eos, or vice versa? Do you happen to know if the Tactial can be modded to a P4 as easily as the regular?

I think I'm gonna go down the P4 path with my current Eos rather than shell out another $50 for the new version because I like the idea of a medium setting for general purpose use.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 7, 2008)

pipspeak said:


> I assume the shallower optic of the Tactical means it's a bit more floody than the regular Eos, or vice versa?/quote]Not necessarily - optics can have different properties than reflectors, depending on their design.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 8, 2008)

I placed an order for a EOS 2 from BG two days ago. I broke one of my Aurora headlamps so used that as a reason to spend money I don't have. Anyone know how long the regulated output on low is?

Edit.

Still crying over the broken Aurora. Darn it was a newer 2nd gen one with brighter LEDS and coils for the negative battery slots. The first gen Aurora was a pain in the back side to get the right combo of negative or positive in the dark. Naturally my older Aurora is just fine.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got my EOS 2 from Brightguy. This is my second order with them and I am happy with the dealer. I just did a little living room lights off testing. Not field testing so keep that in mind. I don’t know about how other Rebel LEDs appear but this one has a very warm tint. Much more like an incandescent light rather than the bluish tints I have become accustom too. The blue tint with most LED headlamps has been one of the downsides for the most part. Bad news in fog etc. I think the warmer tint from the EOS Rebel is a big positive. Almost makes me jump for joy. The EOS 2 felt well constructed. Here is my comparison between the PT headlamps I own.

First and Second generation Aurora.

I don’t know if anyone still has the very first Aurora that came out. Guessing pre DS 5mm days. It has a better tint then the newer DS (Same LED used in all current production PT 5mm LED I think) but about 15% less light. However the DS has a much bluer tint then the old 5mm. As stated the latch on my newer Aurora broke however the duct tapped Aurora is on black out duty at my sister’s house. On low the EOS puts off maybe a hair less light then the old Aurora and the newer Aurora DS LEDS on high. But when I say less I mean in terms of useful light for camp duty. The EOS 2 does seem to toss light farther on low then both Auroras on high. However those 5mm LEDS have a larger flood. Not that the EOS 2 lacks flood. I think the beam is a good compromise between flood and spot. I didn’t bother to compare the high as the EOS is so much brighter.

PT Apex.

My Apex is the older 60 lumen spot model with 4 DS LEDS. The Apex spot light does project farther but it was made for spot not flood. The four 5mm on low puts out a little less light then the EOS 2 on low. However the 5mm offers a bit more flood. But like the new DS 5mm in the Aurora they have a strong blue tint. On high the 5mm LEDS puts off less light then the EOS 2 but with greater flood. On high the bluish tint of the Apex 5mm LEDS is even more apparent.

I really like the EOS 2. Very happy with the tint and the low level setting. I think the EOS 2 will run better on rechargables then my Aurora. Seems that lower output direct drive does not gain the same benefits as higher output regulated lights. But will need some field time to confirm my suspicions. One question what is the extra rubber strap and stick on Velcro pads for?


----------



## vtunderground (Aug 11, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> One question what is the extra rubber strap and stick on Velcro pads for?



To attach the EOS to your hardhat!


Side note: I was dissapointed that the rubber strap isn't long enough to go around my caving helmet... I didn't trust the cloth strap, so I ended up taking the straps off and just bolting the EOS to my helmet. No chance of losing it!


----------



## Mundele (Aug 12, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Not field testing so keep that in mind.




Any field testing reports yet?

--Matt


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 12, 2008)

No field reports yet. I was going to due a night hike but something came up. Going to load up my pack with about 35 lbs. This is my standard summer camping load and go out after dark on some known trails this week. I need to have my pack and hiking poles to get a feel for the headlamp. Funny but things are not the same unless I have all my gear on. I will make a cup of coffee using the Pocket Rocket on the trail to test out the low for camp work. I will also see how the low/hi works on the open trail and hi in the bush.


----------



## Mundele (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds great! looking forward to it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 12, 2008)

Mundele said:


> Sounds great! looking forward to it.


 
No problem. I am packing the gear right now for the night hike. The only downside in construction is a few very small marks on the plastic lense right from the sealed package. Often the plastic lense on my headlamps get all marked up after a few weeks of field use but this is something I like to do on my own. We are talking about very small stuff that only someone with OCD would pick out. Other than that it feels solid like a rock but not too heavy on my head. One reason why I like smaller 3 X AAA headlamps. In any case the tint on mine is so good it overides my OCD over the 1/4 inch mark. I don't know if this beter tint is a trade mark of the Rebel LED or if I just got lucky. I was thinking about a beam shot of the EOS 2 vs. Older Apex spot and 5mm for tint however I don't think my camera can pick out the warmer tint all that well. But may try it out next in a few days if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Mundele (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you have one of the original (v1) EOS's to compare it against?


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 14, 2008)

Mundele said:


> Do you have one of the original (v1) EOS's to compare it against?


 
No I rejected the original EOS because I found it had too much of a spot light. I only barrowed an older EOS for one trip but that was enough. However I liked the form factor of the EOS.. Back in the day if I wanted spot I used the older model T3 or my G2Z. 

I am back from the woods. Funny how a light acts different in the field. The living room is no place to test anything. Mostly what I found was positive. The EOS 2 appeared even floodier in the woods. Especially on high. Like the living room test the EOS was not a total flood like the 5mm LEDS on the APEX but was a good balance. 

Known trail walk test.

On low I could avoid rocks and roots. Enough distance to see trail markers which are known to me. The warmer tint allowed for easier viewing of the painted markers. One big problem with bluish LEDs on a blue blaze trail is often tree moss/liken appear nearly the same color. This happens to a lesser extent with the white trail markers on the AT. A few times I have been forced to back track after following a false liken trail. But the warmer tint of the Rebel allowed for easier viewing of the markers. Things just look more natural. I was able to perform basic camp tasks like boiling water for coffee. There is no question that I could set up a winter camp with using the low setting.

On high the EOS is by far the brightest 3XAA headlamp I have ever used. But keep in mind I update my gear much slower than the flashlight of the week crowd. The gear must break or new options have to be a big advancement. With the EOS 2 I could see far. Not as far like the 60 lumen spot on the APEX but far enough for most things. 

Off the trail.

On low I could see good enough to avoid the same hazards as the trail. Other issues like branches and brush also was no problem. But it was not enough to forge a trail or look for trail markers beyond very near range to get back on route. The same problem has occurred with my 5mm 3xAAA headlamps but this happens on their high setting.

On the high setting the EOS really took control of the pitch black woods. A few times I needed more spot to see a hundred plus feet for picking the best place to access a ridgeline. This one reason why I carry a more powerful flashlight like the Fenix L2D Q5. This is not to take away from the EOS 2. There is just not a great deal of 180 lumen headlamps around. The warm tint was great for all the above reasons. However if I got a leaf/branch right near my face it would harm my night adjusted vision for a second. This happens with my APEX on high so I can’t fault the EOS 2.

The Positive

The EOS 2 preformed well on its first field test. I will not know much about the regulated runtime beyond this first test until I take it backpack camping in a few weeks. Again the warm tint was nice but sometimes tint can differ from LEDS. I have read the REBEL has a warmer tint so with luck others will get the same. It did take a few minutes to adjust for the new tint. My mind has been accustom to seeing the world in shades of blue white during my outdoor night activities. I wish there was some mist or light rain. This is really the worst times for most LEDs I own. The light never fell out of regulation based on my eye during 5 hours of mixed mode use. I feel a strong need for good regulation with hiking headlamps. For in camp use this is not an overly important factor.

The negative.

Like most 3XAAA headlamps expectations for extreme brightness should be curtailed. I think we are talking about 50 lumens on hi and maybe 20 on low. This is just a guess based on comparisons to flashlights of similar ratings. Often I found myself wanting a bit more light than low but not needing the hi setting. The EOS 2 would benefit greatly from a medium setting. I would like the headlamp to start off on low than click up to medium and end with hi. At least there is no silly strobe setting. The EOS 2 was comfortable but for in extended camp use like resting and cooking a full meal I would probably stay with my jakstrap/E01 combo that is beyond UL. This is personal preference and as stated the EOS 2 didn’t feel all that heavy.


----------



## Mundele (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review...

The AT... where are you backpacking?

--Matt


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 18, 2008)

I hike the AT in the CT/NY section but for the EOS 2 testing I did some local trails and woods. We had some rain/mist/fog the other night and decided to test the EOS 2 in these conditions. The Rebel tint was better for the fog just as I suspected. Had my APEX for a control to compare.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 16, 2008)

I ordered an EOS II last week. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon. I'm hoping for a light similar to my Quad headlight for the beam pattern but with better tint, efficiently, and brightness. I'm hoping that the low is as bright as my Quad on high with the runtime of the Quad on low. Am I asking for too much? I hope this light meets my expectations as I could have gotten the EOS for half the price and wouldn't have to wait for it to be shipped. I am waiting anxiously hoping that this light is worth the cost. I guess I'll see when I get it. I just hope it doesn't have an ugly green tint or a recalled emitter. I also hope the Rebel l.e.d. is at least a Rebel 80. I don't want an inefficient emmiter either.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got my EOS II from Brightguy.com. It came with some stick on velcro pieces and a rubber strap to go on a hardhat. U.I. is a little different than the Quad and EOS. It goes from high to low, there is no third brightness setting or strobe. Also, instead of pushing the button to turn it off after cycling through the settings or waiting 2 seconds and pushing the button, you have to push and hold down the button for two seconds to turn it off. I prefered the regular EOS U.I. as it turned on and off with one press. With the EOS II, if it goes into a backpack and accidently gets turned on, it would be hard to get it to accidently turn itself off. Not good for backpacking. It may be good for construction work or caving as it won't turn off on you if it gets smacked around a little. The EOS II came with no real packaging or information about it. It doesn't even say EOS or EOS II on the light itself. It does seem around 50 lumens on high. Low seems about a quarter the brightness of high. Since no packaging was included, I have no idea how long it will run regulated on high or low. I'll have to find out for myself. Beam is narrower than I thought it would be. It's not as tight as an EOS beam, but it seems close. I don't see a frosted lens on mine but it does have an optic. Up close, the beam has a round tight spot with the bright spill light in a square around it. Tint is slightly warm but close to pure white. I'll see how it does on a night hike tonight.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 16, 2008)

I will look forward to the results of your test. To turn it on I press once turn it off I need to press and hold for a second. So far I have not had it turn on inside my pack and looking at the headlamp it does not seem like it would turn on all that easy by mistake. As for a mistake turn off in the pack to recover from a bad turn on I guess this is something we could never know. The beam is wider than it first looks on the white wall with a good blend of spot and spill but I didn't find this out until it was on the trail. I think the Quad is much like the my Tikka/Aurora in that the multiple 5mm LEDS have greater flood. But I like the output of the EOS 2 better.

Sounds like you got the same light I did due to the package. When the batteries are running down the light output between high and low can become about the same. For a LED headlamp the tint is very good. Not blue etc. I hope your tint is ok too.

I still don't know how long the reg output is on low as I use rechargables so no need to suck them dry. However on high seemed like hours but didn't time it.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got back from a local night hike. White walls do not do this light justice. On the trail, the EOS II had a great beam pattern. I'd estimate that it makes about a five foot wide square of light at the proper angle to see where you're stepping. That is just about right for trail use. It's a wide enough beam to see just about everything in front of you for walking down the trail. I did notice that I had to adjust my head up and down more often than using the Quad headlight, but not side to side as I'd have to with the EOS headlight. Low was enough to see down the trail. I was even able to spot and avoid a small scorpion on the ground (it was close to the same color as the sandy trail). I avoided all the stink bugs with using just the low setting. High seemed about 4 times brighter than low. I only got to use it for about 1 1/2 hours but so far it seems like a great light. I still prefer the more floody Quad's beam pattern, but the EOS II is brighter on high and has a great low. I should mention that my testing was all while going down hill. I went up the mountain, saw the sunset, then went down using the headlight (and nothing else). The low is just enough light to safely and comfortably hike a trail at night. The low is also floody enough to not blind you when reading a book. It lit up the pages of a book pretty evenly. About the U.I.: I thought at first I'd hate it since you have to hold down the button to turn it off. I found that I liked being able to go from low to high to investigate those bumps in the night with one push of the button, then being able to go back to low without being left in the dark. With my Quad headlight, I'd have to turn the light off before changing the setting or cycle through other modes to get the one I wanted. It's nice being able to seemlessly adjust the level of light to the changing terrain conditions without stopping for a second while the light is off. I no longer have an EOS headlight as my last one got stolen at work a couple years ago, but I remember the beam was a pretty even square of light with rounded corners with a two or three foot square of light. I think if you used the EOS II's beam on a wall, it would probably match the beams of four EOS beams (two by two EOS square of beams). I think the EOS 2 on high might approach the brightness of the four EOS headlights. I would expect about the best runtimes you can get out of about any headlight used for night hiking as the EOS 2 has a fairly efficient emmiter and only puts the light where you need it and nowhere else (I'm refering to the low setting). I wish the packaging was included with the light or at least something stating the regulated runtimes on high and low, but oh well. I guess we'll just have to have fun finding out for ourselves. I might just have to get one for my dad. His PT Yukon H.L. just got destroyed in his tool bag. Buried in 20+ lbs.of tools (many of them sharp), it survived for two years. However, it didn't survive the wire going to the battery pack being snipped in half by his wire strippers. He's been looking for a tough headlight for work that doesn't have external wires. This may just be the right one. The rubber strap will let him use it with a hard hat and the actual white tint will help him identify wires (bluish l.e.d.s can cause you pain in this application if you cut the wrong wire). If you haven't figured it out already, he's an electrical contractor.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree that the white walls do not = field use. The EOS 2 grew on me fast. I wonder why this light can't be found at EMS etc. All I see is the standard EOS. I think the EOS 2 being sold from Brightguy is packaged for industry not retail. In any case a great light. I keep this in my 72-hour bugout bag with an older Aurora for backup. Thinking Streamlight Argo for a truck headlamp. I find headlamps better ER lights. Anyone know how is the quality of Steamlight stuff? Never owned any light from them.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in the process of testing the EOS II with Eneloops on low. So far, 13 hours in regulation and still going strong. No visible drop in brightness yet. I was hoping for 12+ hours of regulation. It looks like I got it. I was wrong about there being nothing on the light to say that it was an EOS II headlight. On the cover to the battery compartment, there is some writing in red that says it's an EOS II as well as some other things. As for the question about Streamlight flashlights, my 4AA 7 l.e.d. Polypro light was very bright when I bought it, until the l.e.d.s started frying and quickly going out one by one. I threw it out and haven't bought a Streamlight since. I have heard that the Luxeon version of the same light is better and a great thrower, but with Cree XR-Es, SSC P4s, TFFC K2s, etc., there are better choices now.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 18, 2008)

Good to hear about the low level testing. I have some Duraloops in mine. Have you done any testing for Hi? I think the streamlight C4 LED is a Cree. I was looking at the Argo headlamp with C4 LED but thanks for the info. Quality is key with me and I will have to check into streamlight a bit more.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, I fell asleep before regulation ended and when I woke up, the low level was dimmer. Regulated runtime is above 14 hours and under 17 hours. It was still on after 17 hours but at reduced brightness. That's good enough for me. It's long enough and bright enough to hike all night long on rechargeables. I can change the batteries when the sun comes up. A neccesary feature I look for in any light good enough for backpacking as it may be the only light I take. I hate changing batteries in the dark. It should do even better on alkalines and lithiums. Generally, if the light lasts 5 hours on alkalines, they will be about equal to the best rechargeables. Any less time, rechargeables are better. Any more than ten hours, and resistance in alkaline batteries is no longer a concern. If the headlight gets about 15 hours regulated on low with Eneloops, I'd expect about 20 on low with alkalines. I don't know about lithiums, and I'm not going to waste a set to test them. If low is about 25% of high, which I think it is, I'd expect 3-4 hours on Eneloops. By the way, there is no C4 l.e.d.. That is their way of telling you that they put in whatever l.e.d. they felt was best or good enough at the time. It could be a Cree XR-E, SSC P4, TFFC K2, or anything else. They didn't want to have to keep up with the best of the best this month l.e.d.. It will probably be pretty bright and efficient though. As with my past negative experience, I wouldn't question the brightness of the light. I'd question it's heatsinking. Streamlight does makes some great lights. I just happened to get the worst one, and I wasn't the only one who got a failing unit on that model. Their $15 Enduro headlight is the same as a River Rock headlight but with a whiter emmiter (at least that's what I've heard). Firefighters tend to buy their lights because many are safety rated, they're plastic, and they're bright. If they're tough enough for them, and the company has to back up their warranty for firefighters, who have to depend on their lights during life threatening situations, they'll probably be fine for you. If your light does fail, make sure that you press your rights to the warranty. I'm sure that with the types of customers that they cater to, they wouldn't be in business today if they didn't back up their products with good customer service.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the runtime test. Sounds like a big improvement in runtime.



Hooked on Fenix said:


> ...A neccesary feature I look for in any light good enough for backpacking as it may be the only light I take.


I always take 1xAA cell backup. You never know when Murphy is going to show up.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 18, 2008)

I used a battery tester on the Eneloops after the 17 hours. Even though the cells had dropped out of regulation, they still had above 1 volt per cell. They weren't dead yet, even though they were close. The battery tester wasn't a digital one so please don't ask the exact voltage. I don't know. By the way, I usually always take a backup flashlight (or ten) when hiking, but I always look for a headlight that can run all night long on low in case of an emergency. I do like backpacking, and when weight is a major concern, I can't afford to take a bunch of lights. I'll usually have a Fenix P2D Q5 and an E01 (one thrower light and a low level backup) as well as a headlight. Still, with backups, you never know what could happen. Some situations you can't afford to stop to change the batteries or to get out another light. Night hiking can be dangerous. I don't want to be chased by a bear or mountain lion and have my light go out. You could get separated from your pack if it falls in a river, off a cliff, or if a large animal gets into it while only carrying a headlight and having the remaining lights and batteries in your pack. Some people have jobs that they can't stop doing at night just to change the batteries. Firefighters are a good example of this. My requirement of an all night low for a backpacking headlight isn't for the stuff I know will happen. It's for the situations I didn't even think of that could happen. Bad things happen while backpacking. Gear fails constantly as it is put to the test. The last trip, my hydration bladder leaked and the stiching on my shoes came undone so they had holes in them. I can't think of many trips where at least one piece of gear either failed or got lost. However, when choosing gear to take, I always ask myself if I can depend on it to work in the field if I have nothing to back it up.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 19, 2008)

Yea I know there is no C4 LED. Kinda like the Maxibright PT LEDs. More of a marketing thing. I just guessed it might be a Cree but have no real proof. I think your guess of 3-4 hours regulated on high with NiMHs about right for the EOS 2. I used mine with Energizer 900 NiMH AAA cells and got all of that. So guessing the 800ish Eneloops maybe be about the same. In anycase Duraloops are inside the headlamp now.


I go with an AAA light for backup plus an extra UL headlamp like my Tikka/ Aurora if staying out. This way I have the same batteries. Here is something funny. I used a backup E01 with my older Aurora that ran down during a camping trip. Had an extra headlamp but just for fun tossed a rundown NiMH cell into the E01. Darn E01 ran sun mode for hours. Funny how 1xAAA rundown cell puts off more light than 3xAAA rundown cells in my older Aurora. It is a given that the older 5mm LED was not up to modern standards of the GS E01 however betting weak cells in any headlamp would power a E01. Plus having all the same cells is nice for a backpack. Often the E01 is used to change batteries for the headlamp.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 20, 2008)

Just finished a runtime test on high for the EOS II using Eneloops. It was hard to tell when the light actually dropped out of regulation. I found that the high started at about 4 times brighter than the low. After 3 hours, it was two times brighter than the low or 50%. High and low levels matched at 3 hours 45 minutes. Regulation must have been for a little under 3 hours. Still not too bad for that brightness level on AAAs although I was hoping for 3-4 hours of solid regulation. Beats the one hour I get on high with a PT Quad. I'm sure it would do even better with lithiums. Since Princeton Tec is one of the only high end headlight makers that allows the use of lithiums, it will probably blow away the competition on runtime. (Petzl and Black Diamond say not to use lithiums in their lights.)


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report. So we have about 3 hours reg output on Hi and maybe a little above 14 hours on low. Sounds about right from my hiking/camping trips. Yea the EOS will use lithiums. I pack them for winter camping. Kinda a deal maker for me when looking for a next gen headlamp.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 9, 2008)

The EOS I and II are now advertised on the PT website as having the same led and brightness. (Rebel; 50 lumens) 

Are both models in the stores really the same brightness?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, the new EOS and EOS II are both a solid 50 lumens on high. I now have both. On the EOS, medium is about 20 lumens and low is about 5. The EOS II low is about 10. With the EOS II, they split the difference between the medium and low of the EOS to set the low of the EOS II. All setting seem well thought out and the square beam pattern is great for the outdoors (though it takes some getting used to since most lights have round beams). The EOS II low is about the least amount of light I feel comfortable using to hike down a trail. Your eyes will adapt quickly to that amount of light and you'll keep your nightvision at that level. The medium on the EOS is my favorite. It's about as bright or brighter than the original on high, but with a more usable beam. I feel comfortable hiking any trail using the medium setting. Medium on the new EOS should get 9 hours regulated vs. 2 hours on high from the old EOS at about the same level. I really like having an improvement of a light running at a decent level for 2 hours being improved to run all night on lithiums.


----------



## LA OZ (Oct 9, 2008)

This thread has gone to page 3 and there is still no beamshot :mecry:.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 9, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix, 
Since the beam is wider, and frosted on the new EOS and EOS II how well does it light distance compared with the original EOS?

For me the original has good throw but is not always adequate for locating myself in trail-less areas or finding the best routes in difficult terrain.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 9, 2008)

Throw is about the same, if not slightly less than the original EOS. Flood light has tripled or quadrupled. The edges of the square beam pretty much line up with the sides of a trail at close range. Farther away, the beam widens some so you can see trail markers and forks in the road. This is now my favorite beam pattern. No wasted spill light, and you can see everything you need to see at close and mid range. I still take a handheld thrower light to see at greater distances in detail (over 150 feet). Sorry, I don't have a digital camera to take beamshots.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea the new EOS is my favorate beam pattern too for a headlamp. The Rebel tint is kinda nice. Used it for a long day/night hike on this trail.























Hills and rocks with maybe 5 streams to cross in a bit under 10 miles. EOS hi worked great for blue trail markers. The warmer Rebel tint made finding markers better as blueish tints makes them blend in with tree moss. I took along the L2D Q5 but didn't need it.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 9, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Throw is about the same, if not slightly less than the original EOS. Flood light has tripled or quadrupled. The edges of the square beam pretty much line up with the sides of a trail at close range. Farther away, the beam widens some so you can see trail markers and forks in the road. This is now my favorite beam pattern. No wasted spill light, and you can see everything you need to see at close and mid range. I still take a handheld thrower light to see at greater distances in detail (over 150 feet). Sorry, I don't have a digital camera to take beamshots.



What do you take for the hand held thrower? I frequently take a Streamlight ProPolymer 4 Luxeon with my original EOS but it is a bit heavy.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 9, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea the new EOS is my favorate beam pattern too for a headlamp. The Rebel tint is kinda nice. Used it for a long day/night hike on this trail.



Trail???????


----------



## f22shift (Oct 9, 2008)

Hiker said:


> Trail???????


 
haha


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 10, 2008)

Hiker said:


> What do you take for the hand held thrower? I frequently take a Streamlight ProPolymer 4 Luxeon with my original EOS but it is a bit heavy.



I have a lot of choices for throwers. Any of these work great: Fenix P3D Q5, P2D Q5, L2D Q5, Cabelas 6 volt light (6P knockoff) with Sunforce Cree R2 drop-in, Xtar P4 18650 light. I tend to bring the Fenix lights backpacking because they're lighter. I use the fatter ones on local hikes due to their better grip.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 10, 2008)

Hiker said:


> Trail???????


 

Yea this trail is so un-hiked that it is moss covered in areas. Lots of the marker trees fell and often with the leaf cover and rocks there is no real trail. A friend hiked out to meet me. She had a Tikka plus with lower batteries and had to find a spot and wait for me. EOS 2 did a great job. I may get a 4-mode Rebel EOS for the med setting. The Hi on the EOS 2 was great to see markers far off and the flood helped with all the rocks and cliffs. The low was nice for a late night Pocket Rocket cooked meal. However there are some more boxed in places and a few flat areas where a true medium setting would have worked a bit better. 

I use a Fenix L2D Q5 or LED G2Z for a handheld high. But using hiking poles I hang the light from my neck. I didn'thave my flashlights with me as I didn't count on a long night hike.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 10, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea this trail is so un-hiked that it is moss covered in areas. Lots of the marker trees fell and often with the leaf cover and rocks there is no real trail. A friend hiked out to meet me. She had a Tikka plus with lower batteries and had to find a spot and wait for me. EOS 2 did a great job. I may get a 4-mode Rebel EOS for the med setting. The Hi on the EOS 2 was great to see markers far off and the flood helped with all the rocks and cliffs. The low was nice for a late night Pocket Rocket cooked meal. However there are some more boxed in places and a few flat areas where a true medium setting would have worked a bit better.
> 
> I use a Fenix L2D Q5 or LED G2Z for a handheld high. But using hiking poles I hang the light from my neck. I didn'thave my flashlights with me as I didn't count on a long night hike.



I also use hiking poles, mainly going up only unless it is difficult terrain going down or I am snowshoeing. I actually prefer a hand held when I am not hanging on to poles or climbing so I so not have to aim my head where my eyes go. The lower to the ground carry is better in fog also.

I am more interested in the new EOS for the 3 settings.

Thanks for your helpful feedback.


----------



## pbs357 (Oct 20, 2008)

Interesting, and not that expensive...

Any comparisons to the SSC modded original EOS?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok I broke down and placed my order for the EOS(R) from Brightguy.

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_EOS_LED_Headlamp_EOSR.php

33.95 seemed like a good price. I found the dealer here on CPF and have been happy. Got my L2D-Q5, EOS II, Two E01s and got good service. With my order I added a fenix E20 and LD20 for gifts. Guessing that would help cut back on the shipping. But will order my LD01 from the Fenix store. I really want to use that with my Jakstrap for a backup headlamp.

Would anyone want a review of both the 2 mode Rebel EOS II and 4 mode Rebel EOS with beamshots etc or has this been beaten to death.


----------



## nzbazza (Oct 29, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Would anyone want a review of both the 2 mode Rebel EOS II and 4 mode Rebel EOS with beamshots etc or has this been beaten to death.



I would!


----------



## Kanelight (Oct 31, 2008)

A word of warning about an Ebay seller who is supposedly offering the new EOS 50 lumen 3 level headlamp for $25 shipped.

I just recieved one of these. It does not seem to be new 50 lumen model. In fact, it seems to be the old 25 lumen EOS. The light levels and beam pattern are identical to an old unmodified EOS and the led appears to be the old one- not the new rebel. And the lens is not frosted. He claims the box indicated that his headlamps are the new model.:sigh:

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 31, 2008)

nzbazza said:


> I would!


 
Ok I will do it. In fact taking the EOS II out for some trick or treat action with my little nephew. I should be getting the 4-mode EOS Rebel I maybe today. If so I will take them both camping maybe this weekend and do a little white wall hunting next week for a full report with photos etc. But I don’t have any crazy light box or lumen charts etc so it will be more of a judgment based report.


----------



## wireguy (May 27, 2009)

I love this headlamp. I used it in iraq for 15 months (I fix wiring and electronics on helicopters) and have no complaints. The battery life is great, although there is a definate degradation in high power after about 4-6 hours. I used the medium setting most often and only changed batteries roughly once a month. It has a nice even beam which i really appreciated for delicate wire work on dark nights. I just deployed again and it seems someone from the unit we replaced appreciated this headlamp as well, because i forgot it in the hangar last night and it was gone tonight, along with the guys we took over for. So I am having another one sent out ASAP and am struggling with a handheld surefire that lights up the entire flightline and only has about a 4 hour life span in the meantime.
Anyway, I don't have a lot to contribute as far as detailed stats on this thing, but I feel it's worth every penny.
~B~


----------



## NoFair (May 28, 2009)

Nice input and welcome to the forums:wave:

Sadly lights weren't as good while I was in the service:shakehead 

Sverre


----------



## LA OZ (Sep 17, 2009)

Why is EOS II command a higher price to EOSR? They are both 50 lumens and the EOSR has more modes.


----------



## dansb (Sep 17, 2009)

Kanelight said:


> A word of warning about an Ebay seller who is supposedly offering the new EOS 50 lumen 3 level headlamp for $25 shipped.
> 
> I just recieved one of these. It does not seem to be new 50 lumen model. In fact, it seems to be the old 25 lumen EOS. The light levels and beam pattern are identical to an old unmodified EOS and the led appears to be the old one- not the new rebel. And the lens is not frosted. He claims the box indicated that his headlamps are the new model.:sigh:
> 
> Caveat emptor.



Ok, I just bought one off ebay before I knew there were two different versions. It did not come in a box  

How can I tell if it is the new version? The inner reflector thing where the led appears to be is frosted looking. The outer lense is clear. Elastic band is black and white with no gray like the web site shows. The Plastic on the sides does not have 3 molded horizontal stripes like the website shows. The beam is feathered at the edges, no sharp cut off. I might get one from brightguy to compare. 

Shame on Princeton Tec for not re-naming it the Eos-R or something like that; it just makes buying something good that much harder. It could just as easily happen on REI if you did not know there was a 25 and 50 lumen version.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn’t count on photos etc from the PT web site to determine if you have the newer EOS. They are slow to update the site. First page pack on CPF and search for my review of the 4-mode EOS and the 2-mode EOS II. You will find some photos and info there. If still not certain post a few photos and we will review them.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like you have the new version. The older one has more of a hotspot. The newer one will also look a little more greenish.


----------



## dansb (Sep 18, 2009)

EV_007 said:


> Sounds like you have the new version. The older one has more of a hotspot. The newer one will also look a little more greenish.



Thanks for the help everyone. Mine is the newer one as it is for sure frosted, and I saw a 25 lumen local to compare. Someone Eos review thread seems to have gotten the same one as me; which is apparently for bulk customers. 

Interestingly, it has light color output that is similar to the Eos II output that I have seen photos of. It is very white as compared to the green tint others talk about. If I get bored I might take it apart.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 19, 2010)

half-watt said:


> 1. look for lightly frosted optics on the EosII. mine has it, but my two original Eos HLs don't have it.
> 
> 2. turn it on and you will notice two things: a) it is MUCH brighter than the original Eos, and b) the very distinct hotspot is gone and replaced with a much less distinct hotspot and a much larger and brighter/useful spillbeam.
> 
> ...




Hi,

You're comparing the EOS II with the first-gen EOS w/Luxeon I LED. The EOS II is now similar to the second-gen EOS w/ Luxeon Rebel LED, except the EOS II is an industrial light with only 2 modes, and it might be slightly different in other areas. On PT's website they show the EOS II having a wider beam than the new EOS, can anyone confirm this?

Thanks,

woodentsick


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 20, 2010)

I have both. The 4-mode EOS and EOS II use the same LED and frosted optic.


----------

